# Costs of newer skiffs compared to new



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

A brief summary. I’m new on microskiff and I posted a question on a skiff for sale thread about why would I buy this instead of a new one. And others, not the seller, got offended. 

I don’t really care how much I spend. I’m ok with a 15k salt marsh or a new hell’s bay. Price isn’t the concern just getting what is good for me at a reasonable price. 

So my question is why are skiffs that are a year old being put up for saw so close to new price?

On beavertail’s website they have two new mosquito skiffs for 34,500. Add a Powerpole and trolling motor your at 38,500. Why would someone sell a used one for 34 ish?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably because of build time. There are guys that want a turn key skiff now, not in 8 months to a year from now. I didn’t get offended, just letting you and others know that it’s bad form to post crap like that on people’s classified ads. This is why most sites have no reply features on ads. They include contact information for a reason, call and ask.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Wait time.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Taxes.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Convince.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Impulse buy.


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Classified prices are also often negotiable, especially if you show up with cash in hand. You’ll have much less luck with that with any of the top tier skiff manufacturers.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Taxes you pay either way. Sure you can skimp in the selling price from a private dealer but really only saves $600 every 10k, at least in Florida.

Ok on beavertails website they have two new ones available, that are built and ready to go. So no wait time. So why would someone buy a 2 yr old mosquito as practically the same price as a new one? In this case beavertail has two mosquitoes that they claim are built and ready to go on their website. Am I missing something or are these two that are available out of the norm?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well $4000 savings for a boat that is just about brand new is legit right? Buys quite a few trips and maybe a boat cover if desired etc. There are several great reasons for buying a barely used almost new boat to save a few thousand. It's a win-win for both parties as the seller does the transaction desired, buyer gets a quality barely-used boat/motor/trailer at a better price. Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

No one is forcing you to buy it. If you don’t like the price, make your offer or move along.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have cash in hand why aren’t you at Beavertail right now hooking up to one of those two available skiffs?


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Smack daddy, lol, now you take the high road. No comment now on bringing the 34,500 in cash to beavertail now that I posted the link. 

Here’s the first two lines of your post. 

Why the hell are you commenting again after the last ignorant remarks? I am sick of these dumbass replies on people’s classified ads. 

Your self proclaimed rant sounds like your pissed. 

I guess I don’t get offended when someone tries to low ball me or question why they should buy something as most do. It’s an opportunity to convince them they should buy it, instead most simply discount the buyer. 

Funny in this last case, the seller was trying to get the highest price possible but when a buyer tries to get the lowest price possible people are offended. 

When you break it down you and the others who defended the seller are ok with someone taking a little advantage of someone on this forum.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Walter lee. 


Uhhhhhh. I did make an offer.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you have cash in hand why aren’t you at Beavertail right now hooking up to one of those two available skiffs?


I’ve called them three times over the last two days. The last time I left a message. I haven’t received a call back.

And I’m here asking questions to make sure I’m informed before I do show up there.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jaldmd said:


> Uhhhhhh. I did make an offer.


And he didn’t like it, and you’re crying about it here


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Well $4000 savings for a boat that is just about brand new is legit right? Buys quite a few trips and maybe a boat cover if desired etc. There are several great reasons for buying a barely used almost new boat to save a few thousand. It's a win-win for both parties as the seller does the transaction desired, buyer gets a quality barely-used boat/motor/trailer at a better price. Nothing wrong with that...


I guess, but for me 11% difference I’d buy new.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jaldmd said:


> I guess, but for me 11% difference I’d buy new.


Seems like your conundrum has been resolved.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> And he didn’t like it, and you’re crying about it here


Lol. No genius. You have it completely incorrect. I didn’t care one bit he didn’t accept it. I’m not upset either. 

Go read the thread because it’s under beavertail in the for sale section. The whole point of this is so I can be better informed as I said in my previous posts, I’m simply asking why so I can learn because you don’t know what you don’t know. But it’s people like you that make it difficult to have a reasonable conversation.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pricing high gets rid of tire kickers


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

How much more do you need to know? It’s the seller’s boat and he’s got an asking price. How much will you discount yours when it’s time to sell?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe Smack was a few beers in when he bitched you out...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I always wonder why people get on boat listings and ask a bunch of questions when they really have no intention of buying the boat. also I see people pointing out shortcomings at times. if you don't have anything positive to say then don't say anything in someone's ad. jmho.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> maybe Smack was a few beers in when he bitched you out...


Haven’t had alcohol in three weeks, have been working on my diet and priorities quite a bit. No, I’m not at home on the couch wasting my day, I’m at work waiting on a well to pressure up.
I have had enough of these gamma males on forums lately, just speaking up because I know I’m not the only one tired of the nonsense. Let’s quit bitching and go fishing and discuss boats instead of debating prices, who’s got the latest and greatest etc...


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

You are missing several options/accessories on the used skiff besides the Trolling Motor and Power Pole (micro power pole, push pole, stereo system, grab bar, console rod holders, push pole caddy...etc). Add labor cost for installing all that stuff. Those items may help you understand the difference in price.

There are examples of used skiffs that may have been priced too high on this site, and they sit for months, or years. This one had a deposit on it in 15 days (if the dates on these posts are correct). That indicates the price was reasonable... at least to the person who made the offer.

Condition and popularity of a specific skiff make a big difference too. Get a price from the dealer on a 2019 with all the same options and you will have a more accurate comparison and a better understanding of the used market.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> How much more do you need to know? It’s the seller’s boat and he’s got an asking price. How much will you discount yours when it’s time to sell?


It’s a simple question. Why buy a used boat for almost new price? I’m new to the skiff and trying to learn. 

Some skiffs are going for almost new price while all the other boats I’ve owned take a pretty big loss. And yes my current boat that’s for sale is not close to new price. It’s 2.5 years old with very low hours and it’s listed for 33% less than new, which is typical for that market. 

I would prefer not to speak with you again unless you actually get on topic. You are completely missing the point.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Blackdog317 said:


> You are missing several options/accessories on the used skiff besides the Trolling Motor and Power Pole (micro power pole, push pole, stereo system, grab bar, console rod holders, push pole caddy...etc). Add labor cost for installing all that stuff. Those items may help you understand the difference in price.
> 
> There are examples of used skiffs that may have been priced too high on this site, and they sit for months, or years. This one had a deposit on it in 15 days (if the dates on these posts are correct). That indicates the price was reasonable... at least to the person who made the offer.
> 
> Condition and popularity of a specific skiff make a big difference too. Get a price from the dealer on a 2019 with all the same options and you will have a more accurate comparison and a better understanding of the used market.


Thanks for actually trying to answer my question. A few others have too. I appreciate it.

That guy did have the boat for sale for a bit as it was on Craigslist much longer and also had a 2k price reduction from original ad, it’s hard to remember though

All someone had to say is that boat new with those options is 45k. Then the boat is reasonably priced. But again I was just asking because I didn’t know. Thanks again for answering it unlike most of the people that commented.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

devrep said:


> I always wonder why people get on boat listings and ask a bunch of questions when they really have no intention of buying the boat. also I see people pointing out shortcomings at times. if you don't have anything positive to say then don't say anything in someone's ad. jmho.


I asked why would I buy this boat over a new one and made him an offer. People got offended. All anyone had to do was explain the difference. If I deemed it fair I would have paid the asking. It’s a logical question. 

I guess some people are more sensitive than others. Again I view it as a chance for the seller to convince a buyer they should buy it. 

I’m not that person you just described but thanks for your input. Funny how people just assume. 

Nonetheless I appreciate the conservation. I got what I wanted out of it. There’s nothing I missed except maybe the installation labor. I just thought I would ask so I wasn’t assuming anything like Walter lee


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Offers are best done on a private message that way it's private. But you're new so now you know, Smackdaddy is the our resident bouncer. Plus he's from Texas.


Jaldmd said:


> Smack daddy, lol, now you take the high road. No comment now on bringing the 34,500 in cash to beavertail now that I posted the link.
> 
> Here’s the first two lines of your post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Offers are best done on a private message that way it's private. But you're new so now you know, Smackdaddy is the our resident bouncer. Plus he's from Texas.


Because I’ve had my ads spammed in the past and I’m currently dealing with a bunch if tire kickers and low ballers with a truck I’m selling. There’s an unspoken set of common sense guidelines to posting on someone’s ad and how to go about making a purchase or negotiating. If I have to make a list...


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Lol. I’m from Texas too!

I understand, selling anything these days you got to deal with people and low ball offers. I just don’t get offended. I don’t blame them for trying.

Speaking to someone on the phone usually weeds out the tire kickers.

I guess I’m different. I boat two new boats and four cars over the phone. I tell the sales person make it fair, once we agree on price, I tell them to have the paperwork ready and I’m bringing a check or cash. I go in when I don’t have to wait and I’m in and out. Even had cars shipped to me.

If someone low balls me. I just simply say sorry that’s way too low. Let me know if you decide to come up more. 

But hey I don’t get bothered either when someone pulls out in front me when I’m driving.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

devrep said:


> I always wonder why people get on boat listings and ask a bunch of questions when they really have no intention of buying the boat. also I see people pointing out shortcomings at times. if you don't have anything positive to say then don't say anything in someone's ad. jmho.


 But I do have intentions of buying and will be buying very soon most likely a new boat. 

I could have been more eloquent in asking but I was simply asking why buy this boat over a used one. 

If it wasn’t worth it, that would be the only reason people are offended when he was called out. If it was reasonable, a simple explanation would have sufficed.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jaldmd said:


> But I do have intentions of buying and will be buying very soon most likely a new boat.
> 
> I could have been more eloquent in asking but I was simply asking why buy this boat over a used one.
> 
> If it wasn’t worth it, that would be the only reason people are offended when he was called out. If it was reasonable, a simple explanation would have sufficed.


actually I was speaking in general, not to you in particular as I never saw your post in the guys ad. If someone does have an issue with the price in an ad being too high they should discuss it privately with the seller, not in his ad. it is his business what he asks for, not a potential buyers. many times negotiations can be successful in private. in a public forum egos get involved.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BassFlats said:


> View attachment 91444


How many bikes did Rodney King steal before he got his ass beat down on camera?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

You are in some kind of mood today Smack. I posted the Rodney King quote in jest. Go inside and watch the Clemson and Texas A&M game.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Depends on motivation to sell I guess. Every transaction involves a buyer and a seller; when they both agree on a price then price discovery has occurred. Take demand: some guy refurbs older HB skiffs, another guy wants to pick up a cherry whip at a price he considers valid. 

OK you might say asking price on that refurbished, cherry 2000 model whipray is within 15% of brand new. (For sake of discussion). So NO would not even consider that; what a RIP-off. Well, buyer B looks at it and says Damn it that thing is tits! Weighs 200 lbs less and everything is restored to [actually] better than new. 

Buyer B meets the sellers price, both guys are stoked, life is good. Buyer A blew it, but he is happy in a miserable sort of way and still looking to buy a brand new skiff for retail. Or a lightly-used skiff for 50 cents on the dollar (good luck with that). Everything is relative in price discovery mate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BassFlats said:


> You are in some kind of mood today Smack. I posted the Rodney King quote in jest. Go inside and watch the Clemson and Texas A&M game.


I’m at work, I was joking, jesting and bantzing too.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Depends on motivation to sell I guess. Every transaction involves a buyer and a seller; when they both agree on a price then price discovery has occurred. Take demand: some guy refurbs older HB skiffs, another guy wants to pick up a cherry whip at a price he considers valid.
> 
> OK you might say asking price on that refurbished, cherry 2000 model whipray is within 15% of brand new. (For sake of discussion). So NO would not even consider that; what a RIP-off. Well, buyer B looks at it and says Damn it that thing is tits! Weighs 200 lbs less and everything is restored to [actually] better than new.
> 
> Buyer B meets the sellers price, both guys are stoked, life is good. Buyer A blew it, but he is happy in a miserable sort of way and still looking to buy a brand new skiff for retail. Or a lightly-used skiff for 50 cents on the dollar (good luck with that). Everything is relative in price discovery mate.


Really? You are really exaggerating, I’m not trying to buy a 32k boat for 16k but hey I’ve passed 2nd grade math. I think you forgot to use your other hand. Just kidding.

Most retail values on nada are way below what this particular deal was. I have seen a few posts in which people mention the nada retail values. Unfortunately, they don’t have an option to look up newer beavertails for some reason.

This weekend I’m taking care of my wife post surgically. So I have a little extra time this weekend.

And smack. No one was saying anything about who has what or who’s is better. And if discussing boat prices on a boat discussion forum is not its purpose, I am very confused, or as Ace Ventura would say “Let’s do all the things that you wanna do.”


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Well hell. I stumbled across this thread, read it thinking maybe I could help. Then I went and found the BT classified ad and read it. Wow! Dude you are making a total ass of yourself. You f'd up and pretty well queered the dudes ad which is clearly outlined as not accepted in the posting rules. Right? Luckily he has sold the boat. Then I go and look at your profile and see that you have only been a member since Monday. I would say your not off too a very good start. 

I can tell you I have watched MS classifieds for a while now and never seen a post like yours. Cut your losses let the thread die and hang around maybe this will all be forgotten and you will be accepted as someone who make a contribution. Good luck and I mean it.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to put “gamma male” in the Googler.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> Taxes you pay either way. Sure you can skimp in the selling price from a private dealer but really only saves $600 every 10k, at least in Florida.
> 
> Ok on beavertails website they have two new ones available, that are built and ready to go. So no wait time. So why would someone buy a 2 yr old mosquito as practically the same price as a new one? In this case beavertail has two mosquitoes that they claim are built and ready to go on their website. Am I missing something or are these two that are available out of the norm?


This may have been answered since I didn't read the whole thread, but in Fl you only pay sales tax on the hull on a used boat...not the motor or trailer or any electronics, power pole, trolling motor, etc. If you itemize the bill of sale you could save a significant amount in taxes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> I had to put “gamma male” in the Googler.


https://www.google.com/search?q=socio+sexual+hierarchy&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I just read your comments in the guys BT for sale ad. pretty shitty. maybe a little thought before posting next time. obviously you were mistaken as he sold it and had a 2nd guy in line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> I just read your comments in the guys BT for sale ad. pretty shitty. maybe a little thought before posting next time. obviously you were mistaken as he sold it and had a 2nd guy in line.


Now you see why I jumped his ass? Probably a bot anyway...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

why does this remind me of the guy with the long skinny off shore boat design post?


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

tjtfishon said:


> This may have been answered since I didn't read the whole thread, but in Fl you only pay sales tax on the hull on a used boat...not the motor or trailer or any electronics, power pole, trolling motor, etc. If you itemize the bill of sale you could save a significant amount in taxes.


Finally someone that has some actual input instead of idiotic responses. Thank you. I had no idea in Florida you can do that. I will speak with my accountant about it.

This is the kind of thing, why I am asking before I buy the new mosquito because you don’t know what you don’t know. Instead a bunch millennials get butt hurt.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I bet you're a blast to be with out on a boat all day.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Thought that was "alpha male"?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BassFlats said:


> View attachment 91444


Priceless!


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m really not trying to be an ass, I’ve kept my responses quite civil unlike some and have asked questions multiple times and the same ones keep not answering the question and saying false or off topic comments. I said I’m sorry and moved the discussion out of the original for sale forum and into the general discussion forum.

Are you guys really that sensitive? I think you may need to go to your safe place! 

Smack you are pretty funny. Bot, gamma, jumped his ass.... waiting on a well to pressure up, making fun of Rodney king getting beat up. You sound like a well rounded individual! Lol

Devrep- holy crap! I said I was sorry and I should have done it more eloquently. And yes to your point and to why I was asking why would someone pay that, they obviously thought it was a decent price. Why someone would pay that 32 for a skiff that beavertail has on their website for 34,500. And the guy originally had it for sale for 34k. I don’t find any fault in that but I was asking why, what don’t I know. Instead I keep people going back beating a dead horse. Let it go! I admitted my fault and moved the thread to here. And all I have cemented is my thought that I guess some of the people on here are ok taking advantage of others. I tend to stand up for the person that doesn’t know better.

I now realize the type of person I’m dealing with here. We are all better without each other!

I will move along.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> I’m really not trying to be an ass, I’ve kept my responses quite civil unlike some and have asked questions multiple times and the same ones keep not answering the question and saying false or off topic comments. I said I’m sorry and moved the discussion out of the original for sale forum and into the general discussion forum.
> 
> Are you guys really that sensitive? I think you may need to go to your safe place!
> 
> ...


You are being kind of a jerk. Not the only one though. Just my opinion.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll bet few if any of us are millenials...most of us are from middle age to old farts. Kinda cranky too sometimes. But overall good folks. Mostly.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to microskiff, next lifetime do the complete opposite when your the new guy.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jaldmd said:


> And yes my current boat that’s for sale is not close to new price. It’s 2.5 years old with very low hours and it’s listed for 33% less than new


What did you expect when you bought a Bayliner?


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> What did you expect when you bought a Bayliner?


Es verdad? You’re like the rest of the commenters with a unhelpful comments.

I didn’t expect any different when I listed my boat and hence the reason it’s reasonably priced. It’s a few grand lower than other boats for sale of similar stats. I’m not offended when someone low balls me. I just say I’m sorry I can’t except that and tell them why.

Also I like your tag line in your avatar. Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How many bikes did Rodney King steal before he got his ass beat down on camera?


Smack, was that post necessary?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mike_parker said:


> Smack, was that post necessary?


Did you know him or something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you know him or something?


Doesn't really matter whether I knew him or not. Your post was unnecessary. Just tryin to keep things somewhat civil here, that's all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you know him or something?


Doesn't matter whether I knew him or not. Your post was unnecessary. Just tryin to keep things somewhat civil here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> Doesn't matter whether I knew him or not. Your post was unnecessary. Just tryin to keep things somewhat civil here.


Sorry for the echo here. My post reply button is acting up?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mike_parker said:


> Doesn't really matter whether I knew him or not. Your post was unnecessary. Just tryin to keep things somewhat civil here, that's all.


Okie dokie


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> Smack, was that post necessary?


Glad someone else mentioned it. Happy to know racist comments are not ok with everyone, but question a sellers price ooooh that’s uncalled for!

Again, I said I was sorry and moved the thread. I will publicly apologize to Greg for questioning his price. I sincerely am sorry.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> Glad someone else mentioned it. Happy to know racist comments are not ok with everyone, but question a sellers price ooooh that’s uncalled for!


GRKRWN!!


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

paulrad said:


> GRKRWN!!


Holy crap man! I had to look that one up.

That stands for “gas the k*k*s, race war now”

Wow, really uncalled for. 

I’m ******** from east Texas and all I can say is wow.

Talk about off topic and horrible


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Nope...
Gas Rodney King Race War Now.

It's a joke, Francis. Lighten up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jaldmd said:


> Holy crap man! I had to look that one up.
> 
> That stands for “gas the k*k*s, race war now”
> 
> ...


******* offends me. No one is making you stay.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ******* offends me. No one is making you stay.


Really. I’m calling myself one. Wow. I see the ignorance I just suspected before.

You guys really should be removed from this forum. Hope the moderators see these posts.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

paulrad said:


> Nope...
> Gas Rodney King Race War Now.
> 
> It's a joke, Francis. Lighten up.


And somehow you think that’s any better?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

What I think is that you're a cuck...


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Those new Mosquitoes on the website are nice! So you should take your fist full of dollars and buy it. Just like you said you’re wanting to. 

Now go away. You Cuck


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What nerve these manufacturers have trying to sell a new skiff for close to what I’m selling my used one for. They have no right to sell one so close to my asking price. This will certainly cut down the number of potential buyers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jaldmd said:


> Really. I’m calling myself one. Wow. I see the ignorance I just suspected before.
> 
> You guys really should be removed from this forum. Hope the moderators see these posts.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Are you sure you're from Texas and not California fruit loop. Your page said you are from Florida I hope that's not the case we have meet our liberal quotas for 2019.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Jaldmd said:


> I’m ******** from east Texas ...


Impossible!


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Classic


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Are you sure you're from Texas and not California fruit loop. Your page said you are from Florida I hope that's not the case we have meet our liberal quotas for 2019.


It’s not even a person, it’s a bot (artificial semi-intelligence) searching for replies to throttle algorithms of the global internet. No way a real person would act this way on a forum. It failed all my tests.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s not even a person, it’s a bot (artificial semi-intelligence) searching for replies to throttle algorithms of the global internet. No way a real person would act this way on a forum. It failed all my tests.


Lol. All your tests. Well with all the intelligent phrases and working on Saturday “waiting on a well to pressurize,” 

I’d say yes you are one classy intelligent person. Preach brother!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaldmd said:


> Lol. All your tests. Well with all the intelligent phrases and working on Saturday “waiting on a well to pressurize,”
> 
> I’d say yes you are one classy intelligent person. Preach brother!


*Now this is really fairly snidely. Wholly NOT called for at all. Underhanded reference to a man's occupation which is honest work, well that shit don't sit well with me at all. *


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

commtrd said:


> *Now this is really fairly snidely. Wholly NOT called for at all. Underhanded reference to a man's occupation which is honest work, well that shit don't sit well with me at all. *


******* bots don’t offend me, let’s keep it going and see how long after the question was answered it will dig a hole.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It is not standard for beavertail or most skiff manufacturers to have new boat sitting in their inventory as most are made semi custom to the owners wants and desires. Most have long wait times. 

Maverick is the only one you can go to a dealer and buy on the spot to my knowledge.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

texasag07 said:


> It is not standard for beavertail or most skiff manufacturers to have new boat sitting in their inventory as most are made semi custom to the owners wants and desires. Most have long wait times.
> 
> Maverick is the only one you can go to a dealer and buy on the spot to my knowledge.


Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaldmd said:


> Lol. All your tests. Well with all the intelligent phrases and working on Saturday “waiting on a well to pressurize,”
> 
> I’d say yes you are one classy intelligent person. Preach brother!


What’s wrong with working on Saturday other than it being a Saturday? Last I checked, many all high and mighty doctors are on call. Getting up at midnight to deliver another baby for big Bertha on Medicaid. You should only knock those that choose not to work.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m working now, Sunday and taking lunch. Was looking to stir it up for some amusement.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Me too. I love my weekend sets. Usually means I have less work to do and days off during the week to be alone on the water. 


Capnredfish said:


> I’m working now, Sunday and taking lunch. Was looking to stir it up for some amusement.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

There are a lot of things I want to say about this but I refuse to be trolled.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I had to put “cuck” in the Googler.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> I had to put “cuck” in the Googler.


Google this one, very helpful! 
LMGTFY


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Google this one, very helpful!
> LMGTFY


Damn....I’m learning all sorts of stuff as a result of this thread. 

I love this forum.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Messing with someone’s ad is simply bad form, and should be called out. I know a few forums that it would draw the ban-hammer immediately.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jaldmd said:


> Glad someone else mentioned it. Happy to know racist comments are not ok with everyone, but question a sellers price ooooh that’s uncalled for!
> 
> Again, I said I was sorry and moved the thread. I will publicly apologize to Greg for questioning his price. I sincerely am sorry.


so why is his post racist? if he said that about a white man would it have been racist? I suspect not.
from Wikipedia: On November 3, 1989, King robbed a store in Monterey Park, California. He threatened the Korean store owner with an iron bar, and hit him with a wooden pole. King stole two hundred dollars in cash during the robbery. He was caught, convicted, and sentenced to two years imprisonment.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

5 pages!!! Dude go buy a boat. 

Who cares if someone lists a used boat close to asking. Fact and point is that it is a sellers market (fine reason why I listed my offshore boat much higher than I personally think it is worth but comps themselves make the price competitive)

In my opinion it sounds like you can’t afford the hells bay......


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure if moron or bot, but


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> Thank you. Good to know.


Supply and demand drive the prices. There will always be another boat for sale. 

Also do you know Tunnles?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

On 5 pages now and am surprised nobody has pointed out the initial deficiency.

He's looking at a Beavertail.....LOL


OK j/k.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> On 5 pages now and am surprised nobody has pointed out the initial deficiency.
> 
> He's looking at a Beavertail.....LOL
> 
> ...


Woah now... pump the brakes...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> Supply and demand drive the prices. There will always be another boat for sale.
> 
> No there won’t. American corporations have taught ‘most’ of us that the best price is now. There will never be prices this low again. From furniture to cars. It’s alway lowest price ever. We have embraced this mentality. Hell, even Publix bogo makes people go crazy. I mean leave some gatorades. It will be bogo again in two weeks people. So if you see a boat buy it now. There will not be a better boat or a better deal.
> 
> Also do you know Tunnles?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I think you typed in the quote box?


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

As another newbie I'm hesitant to step into this mess but, in an attempt to honestly answer the question...

1) You obviously undervalued the additional options on that particular boat and the labor involved in installing them.

2) I know this because I'm about to be the owner of one of the inventory boats you referenced and, after I added all my modifications, the price is no longer what is listed there (very happy with the resulting price, as I'm getting just what I want).

3) One take away from the relatively small discount on the used skiff for you should be confirmation that these particular boats hold value well if you take care of them (as it appears that owner did).


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> Supply and demand drive the prices. There will always be another boat for sale.
> 
> Also do you know Tunnles?


But there should be separate equilibrium points for new boats and used boats since they are different "commodities"... and what he's asking is why are the equilibrium points so close together as opposed to Ford Focuses.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Is there an ignore feature for a thread???? I am sick of seeing this bs


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

There is not enough popcorn in this world to read thru all this blather...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Rooster said:


> There is not enough popcorn in this world to read thru all this blather...


May I interest you in the President thread? 200+ pages


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> I think you typed in the quote box?


I started typing wherever phone decided to insert text. I slept last night.


----------



## Sailfish_WC (Mar 7, 2019)

Rooster said:


> There is not enough popcorn in this world to read thru all this blather...


I skipped to this page


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

That. Was. Insufferable.

GTFO Troll.
That is all.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Jaldmd said:


> A brief summary. I’m new on microskiff and I posted a question on a skiff for sale thread about why would I buy this instead of a new one. And others, not the seller, got offended.
> 
> I don’t really care how much I spend. I’m ok with a 15k salt marsh or a new hell’s bay. Price isn’t the concern just getting what is good for me at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Its simple, if you buy a new skiff, take it home, never use it, list it for sale your skiff will be considered used period! So you are buying a almost new skiff less depreciation. So you can buy that new one today and tomorrow its worth several thousand less..anything you can title looses value when first titled..i almost always buy used to save me the depreciation.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you buy the new boat yet?


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

I found a nice beavertail mosquito. The guy has a loan. We agreed to price but he wants me to give him a cashiers check and he will give me a bill if sale. I said no. I’d only do it if i wire his bank the money to pay off the loan. And he give me the bill of sale and the boat. Some reason he said no. So I said no

But I spoke with my banker. He said we can do a loan for it and the bank will cover everything. Then I pay off the loan. It would cost me an extra 700 but I thought it would be worth it. The seller agreed to it. 

Anyone have any experience with this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cash is king


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

I have cash, but he doesn't have the title in hand.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

is there any other way to do this besides taking out a loan then pay it off. 

this way the bank will make sure everything is legit for me, worth the extra $700


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Jaldmd said:


> I have cash, but he doesn't have the title in hand.


Meet at the bank. Pay balance of the loan and give him the remainder( if there is) in cash. Shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Unfortunately the bank is out of state, I'm in Florida

It raised a red flag when he said he wouldn't give me his bank info to pay off the loan, I reassured him that I don't care what the pay off is because we agreed to a certain price, but he still wouldn't.

So I told him the only way I feel comfortable is to take out a loan. But would love to find another way so I can take the boat tomorrow.

The guy is member on microskiff, and seems to be a legit person and he says he does this all the time, but you never know. I'm going to his house tomorrow to check it out . 

He said the bill of sale would have the power over a bank loan since the loan is from him and makes him personally liable. I said the bank would repossess the boat since they own it, if he didn't pay it off. he said no that's not how it works, but that doesn't sound right and besides I don't want to go to court against a bank!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jaldmd said:


> Glad someone else mentioned it. Happy to know racist comments are not ok with everyone, but question a sellers price ooooh that’s uncalled for!
> 
> Again, I said I was sorry and moved the thread. I will publicly apologize to Greg for questioning his price. I sincerely am sorry.


What racist comments???


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> Unfortunately the bank is out of state, I'm in Florida
> 
> It raised a red flag when he said he wouldn't give me his bank info to pay off the loan, I reassured him that I don't care what the pay off is because we agreed to a certain price, but he still wouldn't.
> 
> ...


Just find another boat if there are red flags I wouldn't give him a dime unless we meet at the bank and spoke to the manager to make sure it's legit way to much scamming going on these days.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Jaldmd said:


> I have cash, but he doesn't have the title in hand.


My bullshit meter is pegged. Banks do these transaction all the time. They will facilitate the transaction for you. 



Jaldmd said:


> But I spoke with my banker. He said we can do a loan for it and the bank will cover everything. Then I pay off the loan. It would cost me an extra 700 but I thought it would be worth it. The seller agreed to it.


Fire your banker. Seriously. You need a new one. $700? Tell that person to kick rocks.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> My bullshit meter is pegged. Banks do these transaction all the time. They will facilitate the transaction for you.
> 
> 
> Fire your banker. Seriously. You need a new one. $700? Tell that person to kick rocks.


The loan bank doesn't have a branch in this state. What are you calling bullshit on? That I have cash or .....

I thought that was cheap for a title search to make sure there are no other liens as well and to do the paperwork, and no early payoff penalty. Besides, just the confidence that I wouldn't get screwed out of the money is well worth it, otherwise every other way I've come up with or heard of still relies on trusting the seller to do something. I could fly us both to Missouri but that would cost more than 700 for the loan.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I would find another boat. but that's just me.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

ebr said:


> As another newbie I'm hesitant to step into this mess but, in an attempt to honestly answer the question...
> 
> 1) You obviously undervalued the additional options on that particular boat and the labor involved in installing them.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new skiff. Make sure you post some skiff porn pics with the upgrades when you get it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

How the hell did this make it to 6 pages??????


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> How the hell did this make it to 6 pages??????


Like this... seven


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> The loan bank doesn't have a branch in this state. What are you calling bullshit on? That I have cash or .....
> 
> I thought that was cheap for a title search to make sure there are no other liens as well and to do the paperwork, and no early payoff penalty. Besides, just the confidence that I wouldn't get screwed out of the money is well worth it, otherwise every other way I've come up with or heard of still relies on trusting the seller to do something. I could fly us both to Missouri but that would cost more than 700 for the loan.


I'm not following how getting a loan and paying it off almost immediately would cost $700. Is there an origination fee or some other fee? It should just be the amount of interest due for the days you have the loan.

I'm also not following how getting a loan provides you any additional protection and ensures the previous owner's lien is paid off. Is it the same bank? If so why can't you just provide them the funds directly? If not how is it any different than giving him cash or a cashier's check? Without the title, the bank still owns the boat. Even if they don't repo it, you could never sell it yourself


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

come on girls move on


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like you got it then?


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> I'm not following how getting a loan and paying it off almost immediately would cost $700. Is there an origination fee or some other fee? It should just be the amount of interest due for the days you have the loan.
> 
> I'm also not following how getting a loan provides you any additional protection and ensures the previous owner's lien is paid off. Is it the same bank? If so why can't you just provide them the funds directly? If not how is it any different than giving him cash or a cashier's check? Without the title, the bank still owns the boat. Even if they don't repo it, you could never sell it yourself


Many times lenders will have a minimum charge or minimum hold on the loan to avoid a penalty. Example I had a car loan they said I had a 6 month minimum to avoid a penalty. Not saying it is right but in some respects the lenders have time and documentation to put the loan in place.

I think he is referring to the protection of having the cash equity and the reality of the bank holding the note on the entire boat making it more so their "problem"


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

tjtfishon said:


> I'm not following how getting a loan and paying it off almost immediately would cost $700. Is there an origination fee or some other fee? It should just be the amount of interest due for the days you have the loan.
> 
> I'm also not following how getting a loan provides you any additional protection and ensures the previous owner's lien is paid off. Is it the same bank? If so why can't you just provide them the funds directly? If not how is it any different than giving him cash or a cashier's check? Without the title, the bank still owns the boat. Even if they don't repo it, you could never sell it yourself


The banks have fees, they don't work for free.

The seller for some reason didn't want to give me his bank info so I could pay off the loan myself, I think it was because he said he could only sell the boat for x amount because he owed x, and didn't want to be caught in a lie, even though I told him I don't care, we agreed to x price.

Even if you pay off the loan, other liens could be on the boat. Boats and cars are the common things you would put a lien on because they are sold frequently unlike a house. If he didn't pay any business, that business can go to court and get a judgment against any property he owns. 

Getting a loan provides protection because the bank will do a lien search and make sure the sellers loan is paid off and therefore the title is certainly transferred to my bank, then to me when I pay it off.

Every other way there is a certain amount of trust you must put in the seller (if they don't have a title in hand) that he will pay of the loan and transfer the title to you. This way the bank does it and I don't have to worry about it, because if the bank is using the boat for collateral they will make sure they are the only lien holder, so they would get paid if something happened.

I told him if he wanted to sell it to me he had to pay off the loan and I will give him cash when he gets the title or we do the loan. He chose the loan.

I signed the paperwork yesterday and it ended up being $370 and I can pay it off whenever without penalty. 

For peace of mind, it is worth it to me.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

So how much did you pay?


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

37k


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Jaldmd said:


> On beavertail’s website they have two new mosquito skiffs for 34,500. Add a Powerpole and trolling motor your at 38,500. Why would someone sell a used one for 34 ish?


Why would someone buy a used one for 37k?!?!?

I hope you apologized to the guy for trolling his ad.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Way to go bashing someone else's thread then overpay you're a smart one.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Teeser said:


> Why would someone buy a used one for 37k?!?!?
> 
> I hope you apologized to the guy for trolling his ad.





Backcountry 16 said:


> Way to go bashing someone else's thread then overpay you're a smart one.


Teeser- yes I did. 

Backcountry. You have no idea what I got with the boat. So how can you say I overpaid.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> Teeser- yes I did.
> 
> Backcountry. You have no idea what I got with the boat. So how can you say I overpaid.


How's it feel to have people talk shit about your purchase/sales was my point because I'm pretty sure the one he sold had all the bells and whistles so why don't you educated me on what yours has that his didn't.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Jaldmd said:


> Teeser- yes I did.
> 
> Backcountry. You have no idea what I got with the boat. So how can you say I overpaid.





Backcountry 16 said:


> How's it feel to have people talk shit about your purchase/sales was my point because I'm pretty sure the one he sold had all the bells and whistles so why don't you educated me on what yours has that his didn't.


Lol. You showed me! It doesn’t really bother me. Are you really still holding on to it. Let it go! You’re like a dramatic teenage girl.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> Lol. You showed me! It doesn’t really bother me. Are you really still holding on to it. Let it go! You’re like a dramatic teenage girl.


Yep that's me you got me I'm someone with common sense enough not to bash people's threads. And not finance toys so whenever the next recession hits I'll keep my boats plural.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yep that's me you got me I'm someone with common sense enough not to bash people's threads. And not finance toys so whenever the next recession hits I'll keep my boats plural.


You are an idiot. I did previously say why I financed it and that I’ll pay it off in a few weeks. Now you want to try to compare and again assume. All my toys, cars, boats and businesses and buildings are all paid off. 

Again I said I was sorry, and you still are mentioning it. You’re really are a drama queen.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> You are an idiot. I did previously say why I financed it and that I’ll pay it off in a few weeks. Now you want to try to compare and again assume. All my toys, cars, boats and businesses and buildings are all paid off.
> 
> Again I said I was sorry, and you still are mentioning it. You’re really are a drama queen.


Yeah I'm the idiot normal people don't get a loan and supposedly pay it off in three weeks( do you have a structured settlement and you need cash now) who'd you sue? Normal people contact the seller and make arrangements to go to the bank with him and pay off the loan and if he doesn't want to do that then most people take the cash in three weeks and get another boat. Either your young which is excusable or stupid well that one can't be helped.You started a thread you are not always gonna hear what you want. And this will be my last post on this thread I'm done conversing with enjoy your boat.


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

I said previously. The only reason I took out a loan was because the bank will make sure the title gets transferred without any liens on it. Same reason you have title insurance and a title company when you buy a house, so you don’t get a nasty surprise. 

You are assuming a lot here, suing someone, need cash now? I already said the loan has no pay off penalty. I’ve done a lot of work with my banker so he makes sure I get treated well.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jaldmd said:


> I said previously. The only reason I took out a loan was because the bank will make sure the title gets transferred without any liens on it. Same reason you have title insurance and a title company when you buy a house, so you don’t get a nasty surprise.
> 
> You are assuming a lot here, suing someone, need cash now? I already said the loan has no pay off penalty. I’ve done a lot of work with my banker so he makes sure I get treated well.


Can u post a pic of yourself please


----------



## Jaldmd (Sep 2, 2019)

jonterr said:


> Can u post a pic of yourself please


Just out of curiosity why?

I’ll post a pic of the skiff when I pick it up. Hopefully tomorrow or sat


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

He wants to know how bigga boy you are.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jaldmd said:


> 37k


Should have jumped on the one you were asking about.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jaldmd said:


> You have no idea what I got with the boat. So how can you say I overpaid.


So tell us, please.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Jaldmd said:


> A brief summary. I’m new on microskiff and I posted a question on a skiff for sale thread about why would I buy this instead of a new one. And others, not the seller, got offended.
> 
> I don’t really care how much I spend. I’m ok with a 15k salt marsh or a new hell’s bay. Price isn’t the concern just getting what is good for me at a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I’m sure there of plenty of good reasons / think about it, if a new one is $38,500 then that’s the price. If a used boat is $34,500 that’s means you can probably get it for $29000 to $32000, and usually only a few years old w/ low hours..that is a nice savings...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This entire thread.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Jaldmd said:


> Just out of curiosity why?
> Why?
> I just thought everyone might like a face to go with the bull shit
> I’ll post a pic of the skiff when I pick it up. Hopefully tomorrow or sat


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Jaldmd said: ↑
You have no idea what I got with the boat. So how can you say I overpaid.



Walter Lee said:


> So tell us, please.


Clearly it came with a custom guava push pole foot!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jlindsley said:


> Jaldmd said: ↑
> You have no idea what I got with the boat. So how can you say I overpaid.
> 
> 
> ...


For that price it had the whole custom guava package and helium infused core.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Jaldmd said:


> Lol. No genius. You have it completely incorrect. I didn’t care one bit he didn’t accept it. I’m not upset either.
> 
> Go read the thread because it’s under beavertail in the for sale section. The whole point of this is so I can be better informed as I said in my previous posts, I’m simply asking why so I can learn because you don’t know what you don’t know. But it’s people like you that make it difficult to have a reasonable conversation.


Wow. Got up on the wrong side of the bed I guess


Jaldmd said:


> It’s a simple question. Why buy a used boat for almost new price? I’m new to the skiff and trying to learn.
> 
> Some skiffs are going for almost new price while all the other boats I’ve owned take a pretty big loss. And yes my current boat that’s for sale is not close to new price. It’s 2.5 years old with very low hours and it’s listed for 33% less than new, which is typical for that market.
> 
> I would prefer not to speak with you again unless you actually get on topic. You are completely missing the point.


I wouldn't pay the same price for a used boat as a new boat. The boat would be OK...but the motor will have lost warranty time. Notwithstanding some people do get to sell their boats for nearly what they paid for it. Inflation increases the cost of new boats and some boats just have great resale value. The better boats do have good resale value. And like was mentioned, the used boat is ready NOW. Something is only as good as what it can be sold for. So if they can get a better price, then there it is. A friend of mine had a Stottcraft, bass type boat. Kept it 2 years and sold it for nearly exactly what he paid for it. I don't have luck like that.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For that price it had the whole custom guava package and helium infused core.


He got hosed.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

It’s pretty common for skiff loans to actually be unsecured (e.g. lightstream). Wouldn’t be surprised if the guy would like to get the 25k or whatever in cash and keep the liability of paying $xxx/month. My 2c


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Offers are best done on a private message that way it's private. But you're new so now you know, Smackdaddy is the our resident bouncer. Plus he's from Texas.


How do I do this? Is it in someone's profile? It is not for making an offer for the record, I just want to PM another member.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> How do I do this? Is it in someone's profile? It is not for making an offer for the record, I just want to PM another member.


Yep, click their name, then "start a conversation".


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

click on the name (example yours below your photo- you would click on Bill Payne in blue)
Click start a conversation and type


----------

